# Some of the Gang



## huntall (Sep 11, 2007)

Got some of the pups from my "A" litter together for some training.
Here a couple of shots of the gang.








Arlise, Akoda, Bry (Mom), Axel, Aunya








Arlise, Akoda, Axel, Aunya


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Great looking dogs! I want to get a Drahthaar some day


----------



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

Good looking dogs. Thanks for sharing. -Blake


----------

